# restaurant management/business forums



## envirochef (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone know of a site that has forums that focus on the busine$$ side of the kitchen?

You know...
labor cost, food cost, etc...:crazy:

Thx


----------



## even stephen (Oct 10, 2005)

just the professional chefs forum.....


----------



## kaffeenjunkie (Aug 23, 2005)

try restaurant owner dot com 
It is a paysite with minimal monetary commitment.
The whole intent of the site is to help owner/managers get a handle on the operations side of the biz.

You don't have to be an owner to join.

Keith
fullcitycafe.com


----------



## fel3232 (Jul 19, 2008)

hate that site, I have been a member for a long time...


----------



## spierce (Jan 17, 2012)

Try www.foodservice.com

Lots of good "business" info, especially in the Articles section.

QSR.com and fastcasual.com are also informative on the business side

Good Luck!


----------



## scaramanga (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello

Perhaps I can be of some assistance. Ask away what is the problem or problem area. 

Regards


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

I doubt you will get a response to your offer of help because the inquiry was from July of 2008.


----------



## capecodchef (Jan 19, 2014)

cheflayne said:


> I doubt you will get a response to your offer of help because the inquiry was from July of 2008.


Ya but, think of all he must have learned since then!


----------



## mccarron (Mar 2, 2014)

Hello,

     I am Currently putting to get there a Business plan for a Restaurant/lounge. I have a good understanding of food cost, day to day inventory and ordering. What I'm unsure of is how much inventory to have on hand for start up? Is there a rule of practice of practice for how much inventory to start off with, any information would be a great help. I have searched around the internet for this answer with not much success.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Far too wide opened of a question with too many variables effecting the equation to have a simple pat answer.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

The "rule of thumb" for inventory is based on what is called "inventory turnover" which is basically a measure of how many times you completely use up your inventory in a month.

The rule of thumb for full service restaurants is to turn over your inventory at least three times per month, preferably four. Less than three times is a sign you are carrying too much inventory or your menu is too large. Too much inventory leads to waste and profit loss.

A healthy quick service restaurant can turn over its inventory 5-6 times per month.

To budget how much inventory to have on hand for a startup, take your estimated sales for a month, multiply it by your budgeted food cost, then divide by three. Your first inventory purchase will probably be closer to half the amount of product you'll need for a month of sales just to be safe. Eventually though, you'd do well to try and get your inventory level equal to your food cost for one week of sales.


----------



## sai spring (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have a killer app idea?

Bring it to life before someone else does.

And, grow your business.

We can help.

Contact us today at www.saispringtech.com


----------

